# Over the Rainbow



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2018)

Art with Mrs. Seitz: Rainbow Gardens


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2018)

Rainbow Crayons by kleinmeli


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2018)

Rainbow Cloud...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2018)

Taste The Rainbow


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2018)

Courtesy of Ken.....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2018)

Fire Rainbow is known in the weather world as a circumhorizontal arc. 

It is caused by light passing through wispy, high-altitude cirrus clouds.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh, that's beautiful, Lara!


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2018)

^ That Fire Rainbow above is a phenomena that's new to me too Rose.
Below is a striking coincidence


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2018)

Rainbow Trout


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

We have rainbow trout in the lake near our house... the fisherman catch a lot!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2018)

Nat'l Geographic's, Greg Harlowe, captures a rare sight of a rainbow dancing around Yosemite Falls during a sunrise...
Last half of the video is without captions covering the bottom of the waterfall.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2018)

Rainbow Tree Painting


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 24, 2018)

Rainbow Trout look yummy.


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2018)

Rainbow Garden...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2018)

"Rainbow In September"


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2018)

Brain-Bow


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2018)

"She's a Rainbow" - Rolling Stones


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2019)

Over the rainbow & a wonderful world animation.




By Israel Kamakawiwoʻole.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't have a pretty picture to post, I never really thought of one untill I got to viewing the comments and offerings here. Funny though though, I listened to the song, "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" three or four times by different artist, including Israel last night and this morning. Trying to play it well on my harmonica, that and Moon River. I play some rock, some country anything, but I'm looking to bench out with some easy listening and a few that have been special over the years. Over the rainbow fit that bill. Somewhre in the past if I haven't said so, You are a very talented poster and a great addition to any forum. I don't post much but I like to follow yours.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2019)

drifter said:


> I don't have a pretty picture to post, I never really thought of one untill I got to viewing the comments and offerings here. Funny though though, I listened to the song, "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" three or four times by different artist, including Israel last night and this morning. Trying to play it well on my harmonica, that and Moon River. I play some rock, some country anything, but I'm looking to bench out with some easy listening and a few that have been special over the years. Over the rainbow fit that bill. Somewhre in the past if I haven't said so, You are a very talented poster and a great addition to any forum. I don't post much but I like to follow yours.


Glad you're still playing, Drifter.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2019)

Renée Zellweger Sings 'Somewhere Over the Rainbow' as Judy Garland in First Trailer for _Judy




__Judy _is in theaters September 27.


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2019)

That looks awesome Meanderer...except maybe her singing voice as compared to Judy Garland's but I applaud her for doing her own editions and not lip singing...I guess...Judy Garland's voice is such a treat to hear.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

Tom T Hall - Over The Rainbow 1974


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)

Over the Rainbow trout


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Over the Rainbow trout


My Dad used to fish for Rainbow Trout. I was his fishing buddy. Sometimes I got really bored, but I learned to bait a hook.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

2006-Tornado & rainbow over Kansas


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

cute selfie Keesha


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> cute selfie Keesha


Thank you MarciKS


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> cute selfie Keesha


Awwww


----------

